# Florida Swap Meets



## TheFizzer (Jun 11, 2017)

Florida Bicycle Swap Meet.  First Saturday of every other month.  All details are on the flyer.


----------



## TheFizzer (Jun 11, 2017)

Flyer


----------



## DB ReTodd (Jun 11, 2017)

Is this something new or has it been going on?


----------



## TheFizzer (Jun 13, 2017)

DB ReTodd said:


> Is this something new or has it been going on?



This is brand new


----------



## TheFizzer (Jun 17, 2017)

I'll be set up with lots of stuff for sale.


----------



## TheFizzer (Jul 3, 2017)

It will be nice to have a swap meet every other month to look forward to.


----------



## TheFizzer (Jul 17, 2017)

Finding more stuff for the swap


----------



## wcw2323 (Jul 21, 2017)

Must be an old flyer or a typo! August 3rd is on a Thursday! So, is the posted old from a few years ago, or is the meet actually on August 5th?


----------



## TheFizzer (Jul 22, 2017)

wcw2323 said:


> Must be an old flyer or a typo! August 3rd is on a Thursday! So, is the posted old from a few years ago, or is the meet actually on August 5th?



The post is new & the date is August 5.  That's what it says on the flyer.


----------



## TheFizzer (Jul 23, 2017)

TheFizzer said:


> Florida Bicycle Swap Meet.  First Saturday of every other month.  All details are on the flyer.



The date on the very first flyer is wrong.  The swap is AUGUST 5


----------



## TheFizzer (Jul 30, 2017)

Next Saturday guys.  My buddy John & I are cleaning out his storage unit next Friday & bringing a bunch of stuff.


----------



## Sprockets (Aug 1, 2017)

If there is going to be as much stuff as there was in their May show, it should be a blast! Wish I could make it, just wont be able to leave early enough for the 8-9 hour drive.


----------



## TheFizzer (Aug 2, 2017)

This Saturday!!


----------



## TheFizzer (Aug 7, 2017)

Thanks to everyone who came out to the first Rat Riders & 49er Flea Market bicycle swap. We had a great turnout & will see you all in October.


----------



## TheFizzer (Aug 15, 2017)

Next Swap Meet is Oct. 7


----------



## TheFizzer (Oct 2, 2017)

Swap meet this Saturday!!


----------



## TheFizzer (Oct 7, 2017)

Swap meet starts today at 7 a.m.


----------



## Sprockets (Nov 8, 2017)

Any pics from the October event?


----------



## TheFizzer (Nov 10, 2017)

Sprockets said:


> Any pics from the October event?



Sorry no pics.  Was not that good of a turnout & they sold the flea market & it will become a Harley Davdison dealership so no more swap meets.


----------

